# Anyone use Zephyr?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Costco - Zephyr Pro Series 4-pack Polish, Cleaners, & Protectants

I've heard good things about them and am always open to trying a new finish product to add to my knowledge-based.

I'm currently using Zaino.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Zephyr Pro-40


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

The spray that takes off hard water deposit stains on the glass did a dam good job.

Spray for the vinyl and leather smells good and makes the leather softer. It does make the leather and vinyl have a high gloss shine.

The spray wax detailer and wax are both very good.

Easy on and off, no white residue.

The shine is very close to the Zaino products.

Smells great.


----------

